

What's your major malfunction? What are you doing about it? - malfunction

For example, mine is that I'm passive-aggressive (and that's a trait that I absolutely loathe). I'm doing something about it by 'growing some' and speaking up whenever I'm put out instead of just sulking about it. I've asked a few of my closest friends to watch out for it and tell me if I'm doing it... when they do, I'll take it as gospel no matter how I feel, as I could easily be doing it again in my reaction if I decide case-by-case. It seems to be working so far.<p>So, what's wrong with you guys?
======
eof
I am a lazy fucking bastard who has never really had to work to get by. I made
it halfway through a top-ranked engineering school with >3.0 gpa when it was
just an afterthought, getting f'd up all the time.

Same with post school, found easy money playing poker or some little scheme to
make a grand here or there.

It honest to god never occurred to me until I was ~25 that in order to make it
in this world with the life I wanted to have I would actually have to _work_.

I took a 9-5 job that would force me to do more than the minimum needed to
survive, moved out to the country, and am spending most of my time now
learning and writing code, while saving money.

When I finally realized I was going to have to work, I thought to myself,
"shit,.. I don't know how to do anything that well". I am trying to remedy
that.

